# I too wonder if my pedigree Maltese is 100%



## pipthemaltese (Feb 23, 2011)

I got my beautiful girl recently and love her dearly! A super little sister for my current Maltese. I have noticed however that she is quite alarmingly different to him at this age. We have British equivalent of AKC papers and she came with 5 generation pedigree certificate. I just wonder if it is possible for some fiddling to have gone on as she is ... CURLY! Take a look and any responses would be very helpful. I am rather worried as I paid much more than I did for my first gorgeous Maltese (a supreme example of the breed!) She is 14 weeks old, while Pip is 19 months.
Thank you in advance!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Since we had Chrissy groomed in May in a short cut, we noticed that her hair is very wavy and thick. I think that it just might have to do with genetics and also the way it was cut. I am not complaining though because she really does look beautiful. However, since it is so thick, I will be making an appointment again with the Groomer. Personally speaking, I think that both of your little fluffs as just adorable. Love the short hair cut on your little one. I am sure that there will be more SM members that will come and post their thoughts and opinions.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

She looks purebred Malt to me. Zooey is that curly. Then again, I'm not sure she's purebred since she's adopted.


----------



## pipthemaltese (Feb 23, 2011)

Thank you for responses! Pleased to hear little Harriet is not alone in her curliness! She has not as yet been to the groomer, so cannot put the cut down to her hair type. Perhaps time will tell!


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

My boys are both 100% malt, Rocky is very curly, Tucker, thus far, has very straight hair and I hope it stays that way, it's so much easier to take care of.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Yep, our Bella is 100% Malt and her hair is a bit curly too.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

When Pippa's hair is long, it is straight, but when short, it definitely is wavy. It may straighten out as it grows, as Pippa's does.

On the other hand, our older Maltese Tiffany, also 100% Maltese, is very curly when her coat is short, and still quite wavy when long. It definitely is harder to take care of and mats very easily.


----------

